# EMR in Alberta



## futureEMS (May 16, 2010)

I recently came across emtlife and think that it is great what you guys do.

I am an EMR living in Alberta.  I have passed the ACP exam and have been registered through them a couple months ago.  Shortly after, I applied to get get in at a couple schools for my EMT but was not accepted.  I plan to use the summer to get some experience and do what ever I can so that when I apply next, I will be able to get in.  I plan to become a paramedic in the future and work for an ambulance service.  Not a day goes by where I don't think about this.

I have been looking into getting a job with my EMR.  I currently have no medical work experience and don't know what's the best way to obtain that.  From the research that I have done, most of the job postings seem to be for work sites (oil field,...) in remote locations.  I have herd of many people who have done this but I don't know if it is the best way for me to get experience.  From the sounds of it, with many, I would be working alone and would not have a lot for support if needed.  For someone who does not have any experience, this is a little scary and I feel like it may be a little selfish towards the people that I am taking care of.  There have been some other postings that I have seen but a lot of them require my class 4 drivers licence which I cannot get at the moment because I still have my GDL.

Does anyone have any advice of where I could work over the summer to gain the best EMS related experience?  Or is there anything else that I could be doing that would help me as well (volunteering, other courses)?

Thank You!


----------



## fortsmithman (May 16, 2010)

Have you tried AHASTI in Calgary or ESA in Sherwood Park.  The pre reqs only require a class 5 DL.  Most EMT programs require class 4.  There are a couple of security companies in Alberta that will hire EMR's as security guards.


----------



## futureEMS (May 16, 2010)

ESA was one of the schools that I applied for.  For most schools, it seems like a class 5 GDL drivers licence is good enough although from talking to some of the instructors, it sounds like they would prefer a class 4.  The problem with having my GDL still is that a lot of the ideal jobs I'm seeing require me to have my class 4.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (May 16, 2010)

futureEMS said:


> ESA was one of the schools that I applied for.  For most schools, it seems like a class 5 GDL drivers licence is good enough although from talking to some of the instructors, it sounds like they would prefer a class 4.  The problem with having my GDL still is that a lot of the ideal jobs I'm seeing require me to have my class 4.



Just finished my ACP

Why are the EMT schools rejecting you ? Cause of the Class 4?


----------



## futureEMS (May 17, 2010)

I wasn't rejected by the schools because of my licence.  Out of all the students that applied to get in, I just wasn't on the top of their list.  I'm sure that I could have improved on the written test.  I could have been more confident during the practical scenario and also have done things in a better manner.  I'm also sure that I could have giving better answers on the interview portion.  There is probably a lot of things that contributed to me not getting in to the school.  I'm just seeking ways to improve on the person I am so that hopefully, the next time I apply, I will get accepted.  Right now, I'm just looking for a job that will give me some much needed experience and continuing to keep my focus on what I need to do for each part of the application.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (May 17, 2010)

I wanted to get some experience as an EMR too and possibly will too cause I also need money and dont have a job right now. However my teacher also told me to just get into EMT as soon as you can cause there are way more jobs as an EMT with way more learning experience which even helps you towards paramedic too right?

He also said that EMR is pretty much bottom of the barrel for emergency medical services {NOT to undermine its achievements and skills} but in the respect that EMT has so much more jobs, oppurtunities and experience as well

I think you just need to get out of your zone a bit what makes you think that an EMR up north is gonna be all by themself? You might not get ALOT of experience up there but it gives you lots of time to study and prepare for emt AND make lots of money too


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 17, 2010)

if you want to be a paramedic you should just go to pcp school. some good schools are APA, MSOP  and Holland Colllege. you'll find more work  as a paramedic then a emt.


----------



## futureEMS (May 18, 2010)

That's the plan.  I hope to get in to my EMT as soon as possible but until I do, I'm going to keep improving on myself.  I'm no expert and I know that I have a lot to learn about the operations of EMS but I think you are right InsidiousStealth.  In my opinion, if you can get in for your EMT, go for it.  Like you said, once you are a registered EMT, it will open up so much more in regards to job opportunities.  As for what I said about the working in the oilfield, I know only what I have herd from people who have worked there and some paramedics.  It could be different with some places.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 18, 2010)

fiddlesticks said:


> if you want to be a paramedic you should just go to pcp school. some good schools are APA, MSOP  and Holland Colllege. you'll find more work  as a paramedic then a emt.



In Alberta PCP is known as EMT and ACP is known as EMT-P.  That is how the Alberta College of Paramedics wants it. Even if the OP did take those courses then the OP would only be able to do the EMT exams.  Most ACoP Paramedics do not like it when EMT/PCP's call themselves Paramedic.


----------



## EMRNewbieKat (Oct 18, 2010)

*Alberta Job Prospects*

Just wondering if anyone could help out in the location of contract jobs within BC and Alberta? I'm having the hardest time finding them, and i'm new to this site and havent quite figured it all out yet. Most of the jobs im finding are perm, but I would like to work on the oil sands as an EMR. Please help, thank you for your helpful comments.:glare:


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 18, 2010)

You're best to go through the site "collegeofparamedics.org"

If youre from BC you'll probably have to pass some gap training


----------

